# Air pump for multiple tanks?



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

I believe two of the 4 way versions of THIS and larger air pumps would work just fine.

Maybe get one of THESE air pumps (make sure it's the model 100) and put one of those 4 way deals on each output. IF you're worried about losing pressure than get two of the model 100s, and 4 2 way splitters (same link as the 4 way splitter) and put one 2 way splitter on each of the 4 nozzles that you would have from the 2 pumps.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

I use one of these: click meh


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

Burks said:


> I use one of these: click meh


or do that =P


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi CrazyCory,

I run 5 airstones, 2 to a depth of 24", with one Silent Giant and I still have air to spare; and they are super quiet! If you have some time in the hobby, you know the name Silent Giant. They were originally made in Prescott, AZ but the manufacturer is no longer in business; however you can buy a used one on Ebay from time to time, there is one currently offered. Another GSAS member bought one this fall and loves it, this is what they said:


> "What a big improvement the Silent Giant is. My apartment is so much quieter and it does pump out quite a bit of air...."


"jimlem42" is the user name on Ebay that re-built my 1972 pump that died this fall; he did a great job on the re-build and it runs like new!


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

gregpxc said:


> I believe two of the 4 way versions of THIS and larger air pumps would work just fine.
> 
> I got this already.
> 
> Maybe get one of THESE air pumps (make sure it's the model 100) and put one of those 4 way deals on each output. IF you're worried about losing pressure than get two of the model 100s, and 4 2 way splitters (same link as the 4 way splitter) and put one 2 way splitter on each of the 4 nozzles that you would have from the 2 pumps.


I'm running a Model 40 now. Happy with it so far. Do you have good experience with model 100?


----------



## CrazyCory (Apr 29, 2009)

Burks said:


> I use one of these: click meh


This kicks ass! But probably an overkill for me now. Maybe in a year or 2. Is this thing noisy?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I use a coralife luft pump to power 6 sponge filters on one rack. Heavy duty pump that can be rebuilt easily with their rebuild kits.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

CrazyCory said:


> This kicks ass! But probably an overkill for me now. Maybe in a year or 2. Is this thing noisy?


For a dedicated fish room? Not really.

But for anything else, yes.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

I use a tetra deep 300. it's quiet, has 2 outlets, and pumps out a LOT of air. I have each outlet connected to 2 - 5 way splitters. so 10 sponge filters off of 1 pump. If you don't have that many items, then connect the two outlets together and overdrive the 5 items.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

wouldnt the smaller/cheaper pumps @pets mart work as well...they say theyre rated for 4-5 stones


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

nope


----------



## gregpxc (Jul 19, 2010)

CrazyCory said:


> I'm running a Model 40 now. Happy with it so far. Do you have good experience with model 100?


Didn't catch this til now. I have a 100. As far as sound it's "whisper" quiet due to the rubber feet and the arch. 

As far as power I can't say... I only have it running one bubbler but the bubbles come out absurdly huge. I reccomended them based on this as well as sounds and efficiency. I have always liked that line of pumps. Plus, I have had it for 4 years with no failure or signs of weakened state. It's been running 24/7 for that whole time aside from about 8 months when I thought I quit the hobby.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I use the rena 400. It's rated to a 160 gallons and is very silent.


----------

